# Well i have a new vape trick.



## BigGuy

Today while walking through the Pavilion i accidentally made the Twisp kiosk disappear. He he he he yeah folks i not only vape but do magic as well. Blew a cloud right over the twisp kiosk, The funny things was i over heard a customer ask the salesperson can my thing do that lol. i almost wet myself. Salesperson was not too impressed with me but it was a honest mistake,

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Funny 11


----------



## Cat

i wish there was a foto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Yeah i was alone but ill do it again and get video evidence and post it but ill go to the Gateway kiosk next time lol. It was so funny i am still chuckling

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> The funny things was i over heard a customer ask the salesperson can my thing do that lol.



I hope you had a business card on hand


----------



## BigGuy

I didnt but I should have lol. Shame I felt bad for the salesperson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I hope you had a business card on hand



Or at least a Sir Vape T-shirt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahahahaha that must have been so funny!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BigGuy

Its actually quiet concerning to be honest how many people still use twisps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

@BigGuy, I noticed allot of people getting into vaping with the twisp. seems the new stuff is a good stepping stone.


----------



## BigGuy

Still dont like the fact that its top mounted coil and so god damn pricey.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## free3dom

They market that stuff like it's the end of days  Good thing is..it is usually a "gateway" for proper gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Yeah bulk of our clients are ex twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BigGuy said:


> Its actually quiet concerning to be honest how many people still use twisps.


Truth be told I actually found the twisp to be a super reliable device. 

Before I got my reos I had been through several tanks; Mpt3, Aspire Nautilus, iclear X1. I had issues on countless occasions with all of these and went through tons of coils. (mostly because of duds)

I had leaks, gurgles, juice spitting into my mouth and I didn't notice any major difference in flavour vs a twisp. I felt like i was spending more time pulling tanks apart and sticking tissues everywhere than i spent vaping.

The twisp on the other hand. I never once had a problem. I would pick it up, vape and carry on. No fiddling, no fuss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

I agree fully that its a good starter device. Well any device is better than smoking. I started on a twisp but had the totally opposite with my twisp it leaked every where dry hits. Although it was almost 4 years ago. Sothings might have changed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Its actually quiet concerning to be honest how many people still use twisps.



Hi @BigGuy 
I hear you, but lets face it, where are thousands of uninformed mall shoppers going to buy vape gear for the first time?
Personally, I think Twisp is doing a great job in getting people into vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

@BigGuy firstly... video or it didnt happen

secondly... hahahahaha thats hillarious lol. Pity you didnt let that customer have a go at your mod and win him over to the dark side.
i think most people start on twisp and then when they realise they need something that can give a better hit and cater more for their needs, then they go trolling the internet and find us 

Lucky for me, a friend of mine was already a vape fundi so he gave me some direction to start with

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot

Awh Mahn Iv been wanting to do that for ages. I HATE twisp stands. 

Well Done! I cannot wait to annoy my local twisp stand and win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Twispers are vapers too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Gordac

@BigGuy when ur doing at the Glen please drop me a PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Gordac did you mean when I am doing it again LOL or did I miss something. 

while vaping my E-pipe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Gordac said:


> @BigGuy when ur *doing at the Glen* please drop me a PM
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BigGuy said:


> did you mean when I am *doing it again* LOL or did I miss something.



Hahaha, classic auto-correct - well deduced, I just thought he was rambling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gordac

Hahahaha blame it on the festive season







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adams

BigGuy said:


> Its actually quiet concerning to be honest how many people still use twisps.


The thing is, in a mall like Pavillion, that Twisp Stall is the only place you can purchase an e-cig.
I was there on Monday, looking for the tobacconist shop. Lady at help desk said the had closed down but directed me to the Twisp Stand.


----------



## Arthster

I am changing my opinion around twisp. Had a guy last week that bought one in Durban while he was on holiday. Last week he came to me and showed me the twisp and how good its going and he is now sorted, he is a vapor. I told him about the forum and that he needs to come look us up and the guys are super friendly and helpful. and he is all keen. 

He came to me today. Pack of Kameel in hand. Of course I asked him "En Nou?"

Al he said was. Vaping is a load of K@k how can you do this? These things are crap they don't last. his battery is dead and wont charge and he is done with vaping and by the looks of it for good. and with good reason he spent over a grand on a starter kit, juice and coils. 

I think from now on, Ill direct noobs to one of the vendors on the site to get proper help. 

Blow them twisp stalls into the clouds boys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> I am changing my opinion around twisp. Had a guy last week that bought one in Durban while he was on holiday. Last week he came to me and showed me the twisp and how good its going and he is now sorted, he is a vapor. I told him about the forum and that he needs to come look us up and the guys are super friendly and helpful. and he is all keen.
> 
> He came to me today. Pack of Kameel in hand. Of course I asked him "En Nou?"
> 
> Al he said was. Vaping is a load of K@k how can you do this? These things are crap they don't last. his battery is dead and wont charge and he is done with vaping and by the looks of it for good. and with good reason he spent over a grand on a starter kit, juice and coils.
> 
> I think from now on, Ill direct noobs to one of the vendors on the site to get proper help.
> 
> Blow them twisp stalls into the clouds boys!


For some people it works, and for some not. My wife is still using her (and mine) twisp. Got it end January 2014. She swears by it, and refuses to take some of the mods we stock.
For me as a gadget freak, I just had to upgrade and get more and better mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Yeah I have to apologize for that little outburst. I had such high hopes that we would be able to change this man's life. unfortunately things didn't work the way I had hoped. The man is back on 2 packs a day. 

He was rather keen on listening to my advice of trying the Istick Nautilus combo, and hopefully he will be visiting one of the B&M vendors in the next couple of weeks. 

Again to all the guys that had good fortune with Twisp devices please accept my apologies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

The first 'mod' I had was twisp as well. That was about 4 years ago. 

Used it for a month then went back on stinkies. 

I don't blame twisp, I blame myself because if I really wanted to quit smoking I would have done so, regardless of which mod I used. 

I always advise smokers who want to quit and start vaping, don't expect your mod to do all the work. You have to make the decision to quit. Make up your mind, do you want to stop smoking or not? 

Most smokers expect miracles from the mod they use. 

The mod is there to assist, that's all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle

Riaz said:


> The first 'mod' I had was twisp as well. That was about 4 years ago.
> 
> Used it for a month then went back on stinkies.
> 
> I don't blame twisp, I blame myself because if I really wanted to quit smoking I would have done so, regardless of which mod I used.
> 
> I always advise smokers who want to quit and start vaping, don't expect your mod to do all the work. You have to make the decision to quit. Make up your mind, do you want to stop smoking or not?
> 
> Most smokers expect miracles from the mod they use.
> 
> The mod is there to assist, that's all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree. I started with an ego and was good off the stinkies for a week.


----------



## JW Flynn

BigGuy said:


> Its actually quiet concerning to be honest how many people still use twisps.


True, but the big thing is that they are directly in the public eye... I only found vapeking and then the rest of the shops after probably smoking my twisp for like 4 -5 months... and that was only because I wanted a battery upgrade, even got an extra twisp battery that was not sufficient.. whilst looking for a battery I only ran into Rip, and thest of the youtube comunity, and realized there are actually specialized vapeing equipment... and from there, eish, cost me allot more than my twisps ever did, hehe!!

Perhaps a Vape shop more in the public eye, instead of from home will make a difference.....


----------



## Mitch

Problem is that some vape shops over charge so much that it makes people off the street think smoking is cheaper and so they'll keep doing it. Please not I said SOME vape shops, I pretty sure we all know who I'm referring to.


----------



## free3dom

Mitch said:


> Problem is that some vape shops over charge so much that it makes people off the street think smoking is cheaper and so they'll keep doing it. Please not I said SOME vape shops, I pretty sure we all know who I'm referring to.



This has been discussed quite a bit. Unfortunately you can not compare a B&M shop to a online store because they have to pay insane amounts for rental in a busy mall/center. And of course then they have to make that up somehow and hence increase their prices. In return they provide a different kind of service than what we are used to. I don't think they "over" charge...they just charge more because they work differently.

PS: smoking IS cheaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch

I totally get that, and it's understandable that their overheads are going to be much higher then those of a online store with having to pay rent. Don't get me wrong, I love B&M stores, the fact that I get to go into a store and actually pick up a device or test an atty is great, however there are stores out there that are substantially more expensive. I'll use the Aspire Atlantis as a example (All these shops have a online and B&M stores), Vapeshop #1 R470 / Vapeshop #2 R550 / Vapeshop #3 R700. All i'm saying is this, the primary goal of vaping is to get off stinkies for a healthier lifestyle and help smokers do the same if we can, not to exploit people to try make as much money as possible.

P.S: Vaping is only expensive because of all the cool toys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Mitch said:


> I totally get that, and it's understandable that their overheads are going to be much higher then those of a online store with having to pay rent. Don't get me wrong, I love B&M stores, the fact that I get to go into a store and actually pick up a device or test an atty is great, however there are stores out there that are substantially more expensive. I'll use the Aspire Atlantis as a example (All these shops have a online and B&M stores), Vapeshop #1 R470 / Vapeshop #2 R550 / Vapeshop #3 R700. All i'm saying is this, the primary goal of vaping is to get off stinkies for a healthier lifestyle and help smokers do the same if we can, not to exploit people to try make as much money as possible.
> 
> P.S: Vaping is only expensive because of all the cool toys



I hear you, but...

In your example maybe the store rental costs per month are: VapeShop #1 R5000, VapeShop #2 R10000, and VapeShop #3 R20000 
It's really not that simple when comparing these things. Plus you always have the choice of not buying from someone if they are priced too high for you. The goal of *any* business is always making money. 

This can be debated to death, but the bottom line is that no shop in bad just because they charge more. They are not necessarily ripping people off, they are just running a different kind of business.


----------

